# Karma is Bullshit



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 20, 2012)

Karma Is Bullshit

karma is often given as a reason, or a consequence of ones actions. It is all too often that I hear people say you shouldnt do this because karma will come back to you. This is a fallacy which I hope to clarify for you all now. Karma does not exist.

Im sure everybody on this board has heard at least one time in their lives the world isnt fair. That isnt really disputab...le I think everybody realizes by now that we live in an unfair world. Since thats the way it is all we can do is adjust. If we are willing to recognize that this life and world is unfair then why do we waste time with pipe dreams like karma? Sometimes in this life people get what is coming to them, many times they do not.

Now I am going to take a small digression here and talk about the afterlife. Many people will tell you that they get what is coming to them in the next life. Heaven or hell, salvation or ****ation, its all a dream. Why is it a dream? Because nobody, yes that includes you, has any idea of what happens after we die. Of course, everybody has some kind of belief, but beliefs are a far cry from reality. When it comes down to it, think about what you actually know in life. That is, what you can prove. Nobody here can prove to me what happens when you die. Period. Nobody here can prove to me that God exists, or doesnt exist. Nobody can prove that there is even an afterlife at all. Perhaps this is all we get, and why not? Its just as plausible to say that this life is all we have as to say that there is an afterlife. Now I dont really see how this is debatable, the only arguments you can throw at me are a few old books and perhaps some unexplained phenomena. But there is no concrete proof that in the afterlife, karma is served.

Are we really to assume that karma is an ever-present form of justice when it is all too often passed over, or perhaps when it works in some cases but not in others (heh, like our justice system). Now let me argue a small bit of semantics. It is possible to reason that karma is not really an essence, but rather the name given to justice when it is truly served. Im fine with that, but Id never use it that way personally. I mean, if that were the case, then why make up a word for it at all? Why not just continue calling it justice?

Perhaps some people just have a hard time accepting the fact that people who really hurt them, may never get what they deserve. I know I struggled with that for awhile, but then I realized nothing happens in this life unless you make it happen. If you wait around for karma to save your life or honor, you will wait until you rot. Just like there are dreamers and there are do-ers. What we get out of this life is up to us. Karma is just a dream. A handle for people who havent got any handles at all. In that sense it may not be a terrible thing, but those are only temporary handles on life. You can live with illusions your whole life, but i wouldn't recommend it.


Bring on the debate, gotta get something exciting started since all of our cool threads got deleted.


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 20, 2012)

Karma is another dumb way of explaining occurrences/circumstances. The idea that you do good things and you'll be rewarded for that good behavior - good people get cancer and die every day - entire family's get wiped out by a drunk driver -- if karma is real we're lead to believe people in situations like that *deserved* to die. It's pretty dumb/silly to me, sort of like people who believe in world peace.


----------



## Dank Raptor (Mar 20, 2012)

Karma exists not only in this lifetime, but is eternal. We also exist in more then one dimension, along with Karma. This is very hard for most to understand, including me.


----------



## Harrekin (Mar 20, 2012)

Dank Raptor said:


> Karma exists not only in this lifetime, but is eternal. We also exist in more then one dimension, along with Karma. This is very hard for most to understand, including me.


We're sticking to fact here, no speculation that the person presenting doesn't even understand.


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 20, 2012)

Cool thread, Zaehet. We do know what happens after we die, we watch our bodies stop creating electricity and rebuilding or making new cells, and our meat rots with no signs of life or consciousness remaining. Eventually we turn to dust, back into the separate molecules from which we came. But I'm sure that you were referring to our individual sense of consciousness, our I-ness so to speak. Our consciousness is made possible by our meat, so when that's gone, why would we believe that our consciousness would survive (always had trouble with the logic of 'surviving your own death'). I observe that, for the most part, people who live well with a positive attitude and generous spirit, often have good things come into their lives. Conversely, for the most part, people who mean others harm and have a negative mindset, often find their lives filled with misery and anxiety. This phenomena is, of course, because of the actions that these two different types of people regularly take. But some people ascribe a mystical force (Karma) to explain why the good folks get goodness in their lives and the bad folks get bad. This theory breaks down when a nice, charitable family gets mowed down by a semi, or when a Justin Bieber has already had more money and pussy then I'll ever have...


----------



## JOKable25 (Mar 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool thread, Zaehet. We do know what happens after we die, we watch our bodies stop creating electricity and rebuilding or making new cells, and our meat rots with no signs of life or consciousness remaining. Eventually we turn to dust, back into the separate molecules from which we came. But I'm sure that you were referring to our individual sense of consciousness, our I-ness so to speak. Our consciousness is made possible by our meat, so when that's gone, why would we believe that our consciousness would survive (always had trouble with the logic of 'surviving your own death'). I observe that, for the most part, people who live well with a positive attitude and generous spirit, often have good things come into their lives. Conversely, for the most part, people who mean others harm and have a negative mindset, often find their lives filled with misery and anxiety. This phenomena is, of course, because of the actions that these two different types of people regularly take. But some people ascribe a mystical force (Karma) to explain why the good folks get goodness in their lives and the bad folks get bad. This theory breaks down when a nice, charitable family gets mowed down by a semi, or when a Justin Bieber has already had more money and pussy then I'll ever have...


This reminds me of how bad I want to be able to lucid dream


----------



## merkzilla (Mar 20, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> This theory breaks down when a nice, charitable family gets mowed down by a semi, or when a Justin Bieber has already had more money and pussy then I'll ever have...


Given the option, I would like this


----------



## Gyroscope (Mar 20, 2012)

Agreed. Karma is BS.
So is luck. When things are favorable we say we have good luck. Vice versa when bad. The only luck is dumb luck. Just a way for a human to express their feelings.


----------



## H R Puff N Stuff (Mar 20, 2012)

karma is a way of rationalizing with yourself why you didnt just kick the crap out of that guy when you know he deserves it, when really you just dont want to go to jail.


----------



## Dislexicmidget2021 (Mar 21, 2012)

Originaly,Karma was an eastern concept of justice.Theres the physical level that is action and reaction or causality.The mental level in which thoughts are the same as doing and therefore u shouldnt think certain things or youll realize bad karma.Then the spiritual karma of past action and reaction from another life,which is said to follow over life after life until that karma can be purified,this is mostly in Budhism.The concept has been take from eastern knowledge and has been misunderstood as simply action and reaction from direct cause in western thinking,not to mention having the religious getting a hold of this thought concept of karma makes them twice as nutty...just pointing that out.This is not to say i think its true,but that we manifest our thoughts through action and that there is no invisible force guiding karmas law upon us,we simply are upon ourselves.We make our own problems and we can overcome them as well.Karma,is merely a concept of causality a misnomer if u will, that still came from an ideal of behavior to follow.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 21, 2012)

...not big Lennon fans here, eh?


----------



## Doer (Mar 21, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Originaly,Karma was an eastern concept of justice.Theres the physical level that is action and reaction or causality.The mental level in which thoughts are the same as doing and therefore u shouldnt think certain things or youll realize bad karma.Then the spiritual karma of past action and reaction from another life,which is said to follow over life after life until that karma can be purified,this is mostly in Budhism.The concept has been take from eastern knowledge and has been misunderstood as simply action and reaction from direct cause in western thinking,not to mention having the religious getting a hold of this thought concept of karma makes them twice as nutty...just pointing that out.This is not to say i think its true,but that we manifest our thoughts through action and that there is no invisible force guiding karmas law upon us,we simply are upon ourselves.We make our own problems and we can overcome them as well.Karma,is merely a concept of causality a misnomer if u will, that still came from an ideal of behavior to follow.


I wouldn't call it a system of justice, but rather an explanation for the inequities of the human condition. It's the opposite of the Western idea of a micro-managing God. And also, opposite to the idea of cold fate and pre-ordination. We put ourself into our situations for some reason. It's the idea of self-actualization and responsibility. Karma is more of a moral code than anything else. And if you dig into Buddism, you'll find an 11 century Monk who wrote that the very idea of re-incarnation is false, because the main principle of Buddhism is Maya, the illusion that contains and confuses us all.

Everywhere we look now in the physical world we see this edge of illusion, currently called atom structure, matter, energy, space and time.


----------



## Doer (Mar 21, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...not big Lennon fans here, eh?


Imagine there's no heaven
It's easy if you try
No hell below us
Above us only sky
Imagine all the people living for today

Imagine there's no countries
It isn't hard to do
Nothing to kill or die for
And no religion too
Imagine all the people living life in peace


----------



## Rising Moon (Mar 21, 2012)

Karma is energy and intent, IMHO.

If you intend to do harm to others, you are calling that energy to yourself,

the law of attraction.

If your intention is to do good, and you are in line with your self, good energy will come to you.


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 21, 2012)

Rising Moon said:


> Karma is energy and intent, IMHO.
> 
> If you intend to do harm to others, you are calling that energy to yourself,
> 
> ...


Energy is potential work force, a measurement of the ability to do work. Considering this, your statement is saying nothing meaningful.


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 21, 2012)

Dislexicmidget2021 said:


> Originaly,Karma was an eastern concept of justice.Theres the physical level that is action and reaction or causality.The mental level in which thoughts are the same as doing and therefore u shouldnt think certain things or youll realize bad karma.Then the spiritual karma of past action and reaction from another life,which is said to follow over life after life until that karma can be purified,this is mostly in Budhism.The concept has been take from eastern knowledge and has been misunderstood as simply action and reaction from direct cause in western thinking,not to mention having the religious getting a hold of this thought concept of karma makes them twice as nutty...just pointing that out.This is not to say i think its true,but that we manifest our thoughts through action and that there is no invisible force guiding karmas law upon us,we simply are upon ourselves.We make our own problems and we can overcome them as well.Karma,is merely a concept of causality a misnomer if u will, that still came from an ideal of behavior to follow.


very well said Dis! i like that a lot!


----------



## blazinkill504 (Mar 21, 2012)

tyler.durden said:


> Cool thread, Zaehet. We do know what happens after we die, we watch our bodies stop creating electricity and rebuilding or making new cells, and our meat rots with no signs of life or consciousness remaining. Eventually we turn to dust, back into the separate molecules from which we came. But I'm sure that you were referring to our individual sense of consciousness, our I-ness so to speak. Our consciousness is made possible by our meat, so when that's gone, why would we believe that our consciousness would survive (always had trouble with the logic of 'surviving your own death'). I observe that, for the most part, people who live well with a positive attitude and generous spirit, often have good things come into their lives. Conversely, for the most part, people who mean others harm and have a negative mindset, often find their lives filled with misery and anxiety. This phenomena is, of course, because of the actions that these two different types of people regularly take. But some people ascribe a mystical force (Karma) to explain why the good folks get goodness in their lives and the bad folks get bad. This theory breaks down when a nice, charitable family gets mowed down by a semi, or when a Justin Bieber has already had more money and pussy then I'll ever have...


well i cant give you rep cause i gotta spread the wealth around, but you right esp the last line. i dont think we have karma its really like tyler said all about your attitude more so how you perceive a situation. somethin could be negative, but a person can find the positive in it and try to make it positive. everyones gonna have good and bad shit happen to them thats just how our world work.


----------



## BA142 (Mar 21, 2012)

I don't believe in karma either, but it's not a bad way too live.

If you do good, you'll feel good. If you do bad, you'll feel bad....people take karma way too literally. Good things happen to bad people, and bad things happen to good people. Just my two cents


----------



## MixedMelodyMindBender (Mar 21, 2012)

I was gonna say how could anyone have anything bad to say about my homie karma from karma genetics  "Social Karma" may be a bitch, but I promise Karma Genetics are divine. Nothing but love and respect for the happy farmer! Check em @ karma genetics dot com

"I can't prove God Exist, but I can prove karma does"- Stephan Hawkings


----------



## sso (Mar 21, 2012)

hmm, heh

karma.

you get what you give. 

meaning, shitty people end up with shitty people. behave in shitty ways and you get shit.

the asshole is never going to get the love of his life, never gonna have true friends or family. cause he aint.

he might get money or power, but None of the good shit, will he ever get. (unless some serious changes are made in his life)

life after death?

well, many think rebirth happens.

might explain why some people feel like old friends on first sight and why others dislike ya at first sight.

maybe you met them in a past life.

in that cause karma would still be causality and effect.

but some causes and effects would be unseen from the mind that believes death is an end, those causes and effects from a past life would be considered chaotic and random. *or explained with some psychology*


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 21, 2012)

MixedMelodyMindBender said:


> I was gonna say how could anyone have anything bad to say about my homie karma from karma genetics  "Social Karma" may be a bitch, but I promise Karma Genetics are divine. Nothing but love and respect for the happy farmer! Check em @ karma genetics dot com
> 
> "I can't prove God Exist, but I can prove karma does"- Stephan Hawkings


Ah, Stephan. Isn't that Stephen's retarded younger brother?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 21, 2012)

...&#964;&#953; &#8003; &#959;&#8016; &#954;&#953;&#957;&#959;&#973;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#953;&#957;&#949;&#8150;

Big Bang looks like a cause to me. The effect is obvious. So...circles, anyone?


----------



## eye exaggerate (Mar 21, 2012)

Doer said:


> Imagine there's no heaven
> It's easy if you try
> No hell below us
> Above us only sky
> ...


Nice!

[video=youtube;vEjUQ15lyzk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vEjUQ15lyzk[/video]


----------



## tyler.durden (Mar 22, 2012)

Doer said:


> Imagine there's no heaven
> It's easy if you try
> No hell below us
> Above us only sky
> ...



This version blew my mind, who thought it would work as a dark march in minor?


[video=youtube;dunKAwRN3P8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dunKAwRN3P8[/video]


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 22, 2012)

i dont think theres anything worse in religion than making people believe that the bad things that happen to them in this life, is a pay back for misdeeds in previous life. karma once you get past its face value is a particularly evil form of religion that lends its justification to many many bad things around the world


----------



## Doer (Mar 22, 2012)

It's a power play like all of these so called, "religion." No need to split hairs on the meaning or religion, I think. What happened in the East - West cross roads, was a condensation of the concepts of the East into a fast food version for the West. One life time. Born into Original Sin. Same as born on the Dharma Wheel. Get your Reward in Heaven is the same as cleansing karma until we lift ourselves from the Wheel of Birth and Death. Live by sword will die by the sword? Karma. The Western idea is we are on the last swing of dharma wheel, Jesus saves, 76 Vigins, etc and will therefore go straight to heaven (or hell.)

Remember, the Jews don't, even today, have the idea of "straight to heaven." We must remain a Gollum until the End of Days. And if you read the Protestant burial rituals of the 1800s, they still had not invented Heaven. The concept itself was back ported to the "bible." Fast food. 

"Jesus saves, but he didn't save himself." Jethro Tull.


----------



## mindphuk (Mar 22, 2012)

Doer said:


> "Jesus saves, but he didn't save himself." Jethro Tull.


Jesus saves! Moses gets the rebound...he shoots... SCORES!


----------



## ginjawarrior (Mar 22, 2012)

mindphuk said:


> Jesus saves! Moses gets the rebound...he shoots... SCORES!


Jesus and Satan have a discussion as to who is the better programmer. This goes on for a few hours until they come to an agreement to hold a contest, with God as the judge.​ They sit themselves at their computers and begin. They type furiously, lines of code streaming up the screen, for several hours straight. Seconds before the end of the competition, a bolt of lightning strikes, taking out the electricity. Moments later, the power is restored, and God announces that the contest is over.​ He asks Satan to show what he has come up with. Satan is visibly upset, and cries, "I have nothing. I lost it all when the power went out."​ "Very well, then," says God, "let us see if Jesus fared any better."​ Jesus enters a command, and the screen comes to life in vivid display, the voices of an angelic choir pour forth from the speakers. Satan is astonished.​ He stutters, "B-b-but how? I lost everything, yet Jesus' program is intact. How did he do it?"​ God smiled all-knowingly, "Jesus saves."​


----------



## Heisenberg (Mar 22, 2012)

Jesus saves, and only takes half damage.


----------



## Farfenugen (Mar 22, 2012)

You damn dirty apes!

The evolutionists would have you think we came from the spawn of monkeys.
The creationists would have you believe we came from the all knowing God, who created us in six days. 
The atheists would have you trust that we came from nothing and go to nothing.
The government would want you to know that we came from a civil servant.
Buddhists would have you think we are all part of one mind and are reborn either into a human or a bee.
Fundamentalist Muslims would make you believe that you're all infidels and if you don't believe in a desert-wandering sodomite, you should be wiped from the face of earth. In any case, if you do believe and take out a few non-believers, you'll be rewarded with 30 virgins or so (you think satisfying one woman was hard enough).
Christians are all a bunch of whiny no-hopers so let's not go there.
And the conspiracy nuts (those deluded, masturbating fools who believe in Alex Jones and listen to Coast to Coast AM every night and watch countless hours of silly youtube videos) might think that we all came from little green men (grey actually, or tall blondes, or the Vogons or the Vulcans) and are part of some grand design.
Then there are the new-agers who wholey believe in just about anything, just so long as it involves dolphins, bran muffins, tree-hugging, harmonic frequencies, the center of the galaxy, raw vegetables, reusable diapers, Goodwill, beads, bread and black bananas and of course, pot (which is about the only good thing they have going).


----------



## Zaehet Strife (Mar 22, 2012)

i am an atheist and i would rather think (not believe) that we came from something and go to everything... in the same sense that we come from "starstuff" and decompose into the earth/atmostphere

if only the like button worked, 5 people would know lol


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 23, 2012)

eye exaggerate said:


> ...&#964;&#953; &#8003; &#959;&#8016; &#954;&#953;&#957;&#959;&#973;&#956;&#949;&#957;&#959;&#957; &#954;&#953;&#957;&#949;&#8150;
> 
> Big Bang looks like a cause to me. The effect is obvious. So...circles, anyone?


I sphere for you at times. cn


----------

